
Mary Meeker’s 2016 Internet Trends: 2 cartoons to summarize 200+ slides - ismdubey
https://medium.com/thethirdwave/what-you-need-to-know-from-mary-meekers-2016-internet-trends-66b76282579e#.wskhuzhr1
======
tiagao
Woot! Thanks ismdubey for posting my medium post to hackernews. I'm honored.
Imagine my suprise when I saw a link to my own blog on hackernews. Followed by
jumping up and down. Hit me up if you got questions :D

~~~
ismdubey
Hi Tia, you are welcome. It's really well done. I was trying to read the
report and it was too long. You did an awesome job. Following you right away
on Medium

